# Can I Use 721



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I have a Dish 500, 2 sw21s and two receivers. Can I replace one of the receivers with a 721 and get PIP?


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gjrhine _
> *I have a Dish 500, 2 sw21s and two receivers. Can I replace one of the receivers with a 721 and get PIP? *


No..
In order to keep one receiver plus the721 you need 3 lines coming from the dish, you could either upgrade to a SW 44, or just get a Quad LNB and get rid of your switches. Either scenario will allow 4 runs to your house. Dish Depot has a pretty good deal on 721/with legacy quad. They may even buy back your old dual lnb'd and switches..


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I would like to avoid another line which runs under ground from one side of the house to another. Does this legacy quad avoid this? Are there any issues with two wires carrying the load for what amounts to three receivers?


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

If you want a 721 and another receiver, you wil have to have 3 cables total from the dish, period.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Oh the joys of DishPro!! Simply get a DishPro Twin or 2 DishPro single LNBS and an SW34. You would only need 2 wires to go into the house, connect up your SW34 there and your set! You then have connections for 4 receivers, and you can cascade the SW34 to add even more down the road...


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Is this it from Dish Depot?

DPsglx3DP34 
$ 189.00 
LNBFs: DISHPro Twin, DP Single LNBFS with DISHPro 34 Switch 
Upgrade your current LNBF Package to the New DISHPro Technology for future upgrades.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

What are your other 2 receivers ? If they are not DishPro models (301, 501/508, or 721), Factor in an adapter for each IRD ($69.99 each).


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

They are both 4700 one of which would be replaced by a 721. Do I have the wrong package above? Would I just need 1 DISHPro Twin, 1 DISHPro 34 Switch and 1 adapter? 

Also, the 2 cables come into a home run with cable tv. Would the DISHPro 34 go in the home run box and the adapter at the 4700?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

What you have listed would work nicely, and you have the right idea on how to deploy. Just remember that you need 2 cables for the 721 from the DISHPro34 switch.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

That last cable got me. It's not easy to get another cable from the home run to the 721 either. Is there a combination of LNBs, switches and adapters that allow one cable ending at the 4700 and one ending at the 721 using PIP?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No ....

How did you get the first cable there ?


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

During construction of the house when it was framed up. It winds through walls and ceilngs from the cable home run. I take it I am left with either a PVR without PIP or running a new cable from the 500 directly to a 721?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you own the house, it is almost never "impossible" to run another cable SOME HOW. The real question is how do you get it there. Granted, you don't want to tear up all the inside sheetrock to run the extra cable, but what is wrong with running the cable -

On the outside wall of the house, then drilling through ?
Down in the crawlspace or up in the attic, then fish the cable up (or down) the wall ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

Give up on the 721 and settle for a 508 the 721 is a dual tuner receiver and requires a cable from the dish or DP-34 to each input/tuner. The receiver will not work with only one line connected, that is the way DISH designed the receiver.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

You may be right about the 508 but I still am not getting why the DP34 can not go where the 721 would be located. Do the two cables from the 500 each carry 110 or 119, or are both satellites on both cables?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The inputs of the DP34 (the 3) each accept from 1 slot (119, 110 and one other), then make that available to all the outputs. So the DP34 needs to be the first thing from the LNB's. You need a cable from the DP34 to EACH tuner (and the 721 has 2 tuners).


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Then I assume there is no device that will accept a cable with both 110 and 119, then make that available to 2 or more ouputs. Something like a hub in a computer network.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gjrhine _
> *Then I assume there is no device that will accept a cable with both 110 and 119, then make that available to 2 or more ouputs. Something like a hub in a computer network. *


If you want spelled out explicitly - correct...

If you really want to use both tuners on a 721 at the same time, each tuner must have its own connection to the DP34.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Thanks- got it. At the risk of becoming a pest, why is the information on the cable after a SW21 not splittable? Is it digital or analogue? Is it encrypted and specific to the card in the IRD?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It's more like a design issue - What a SW21 does is let the tuner select which slot it receives from (all the frequencies from both satellites are in the same range).


----------

